# overhaul customer support



## rovergonkhead (Nov 13, 2005)

This is not a specific complaint, but an observation and warning. I have really enjoyed my Tivo, but then I'd never had any problems until recently. The generic revelations of the experience (ongoing) are:

1. departments seem compartmentalized to the point of not communicating at all
2. phone menu systems are purposefully obtuse and have no "back-up" capability
3. sales dept conveys unreliable presale tech information; tech support is fractured by the manufacturer-vs-seller and software
-vs-hardware divisions
4. tech support at Tivo is shockingly unfamiliar with the product
5. follow-through is lacking when callbacks or escalations are promised

I've been in IT for years and in my experience it's never the hardware or initial set-up, but the ongoing support that is at the heart of a successful project. Tivo has a dedicated, deserved following who should not be left stranded, especially not when there are so many competitors vying for position.


----------

